# Session Strings Pro 2



## EvilDragon (May 15, 2018)

Yep, this train is on tracks for Komplete 12. Choo choo!

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/cinematic/session-strings-pro-2/


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2018)

THX for heads-up!  Very timely with imminent decisions on many current promos/releases.


----------



## fretti (May 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> THX for heads-up!  Very timely with imminent decisions on many current promos/releases.


Well if it’s in the same direction as Session Strings 1 then it’s more for pop, R&B etc. Not so much though for „real“ Orchestral Work.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 15, 2018)

Must say the interface is much better, there's much more functionality and articulations. Pretty great update, actually. Full-blown mixer with all sorts of effects, you can tweak the sound quite well.


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2018)

fretti said:


> Well if it’s in the same direction as Session Strings 1 then it’s more for pop, R&B etc. Not so much though for „real“ Orchestral Work.



Will want to see some reactions from early-adopters, as full writeup seems very comprehensive ? There is the option to go with SS 2 Pre-order and decide Pro later …. aarrgh June 6 ?


----------



## fretti (May 15, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Must say the interface is much better, there's much more functionality and articulations. Pretty great update, actually. Full-blown mixer with all sorts of effects, you can tweak the sound quite well.


Looking forward to pick it up with my K12U update
Photos and all looks really promising. Though it looks like a lot of scripting...
Were you involved in the development @EvilDragon ?


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 15, 2018)

Based on the same sample set as the original, if I read the site correctly?


----------



## Rap-sody (May 15, 2018)

It's starting to get pretty interesting to consider the next K12U update...


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 15, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Yep, this train is on tracks for Komplete 12. Choo choo!
> 
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/cinematic/session-strings-pro-2/


So maybe we can expect a June fire sale on Komplete 11...


----------



## EvilDragon (May 15, 2018)

fretti said:


> Were you involved in the development @EvilDragon ?



I don't work for NI. Or e-instruments. :D


----------



## Tfis (May 15, 2018)

20+ articulations and only 9 keyswitches... wrf?


----------



## fretti (May 15, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> I don't work for NI. Or e-instruments. :D


Can't know if they do all "in-house"


----------



## blougui (May 15, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Based on the same sample set as the original, if I read the site correctly?


where have you read it ?


----------



## Seycara (May 15, 2018)

Legato was unfortunately not very impressive :(


----------



## fretti (May 15, 2018)

blougui said:


> where have you read it ?


"The entire sample collection has been *remixed* for a contemporary sound. "
"*Building* *on* the immensely popular SESSION STRINGS products, SESSION STRINGS 2 and SESSION STRINGS PRO 2 combine a *refreshed* *sound* with a newly designed, modern interface"
Doesn't clearly state that it's the same sample set, but it sounds a little like it
Could be interpreted in both ways imo


----------



## chrisphan (May 15, 2018)

Hoping this means Session Horns 2 is also coming


----------



## EvilDragon (May 15, 2018)

Seycara said:


> Legato was unfortunately not very impressive :(



For the types of productions SSP is intended for, it doesn't need to blow your mind...


----------



## Sopranos (May 15, 2018)

Does Session Strings sound better than Action Strings in general? Action Strings sounds like crap IMO. 

I realize they're used different purposes but the quality itself... is it better?

Cheers.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 15, 2018)

Action Strings were produced by a different company (Dynamedion, vs e-instruments), that's why it sounds quite different. Also a different orchestra in different location.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 15, 2018)

I never heard such a bunch of ugly demotracks like on the product page :-( And the walkthrough veils more than it reveals. Early adopters opinions indeed are very welcome.
I have SS 1 in most of my string stacks since they give a very solid, playable and "rosiny" quality to the sound. I have to add the lush part though by adding other strings .-) But I once heard a wonderfull composition on youtube using SS1 for a baroque tune and it sounded quite realistic (and did not only consist of rapid shorts, which is most often a homerun) SS2 could be a winner... but not at first glance .


----------



## procreative (May 15, 2018)

Hard to tell if its just the rigid midi used to demonstrate the features but got halfway through the walkthrough and it just didnt do anything for me. 

Seems like the releases cut off very quickly and the rhythm generator is very robotic and lifeless in comparison to for instance The Orchestra.

Had this come out 10 years ago maybe, but even as an "upgrade" seems not very enticing. For a similar price would rather get Light & Sound Chamber Strings if I wanted something dry and small.

As usual the interface looks great, but if its true only 9 slots for 20+ options thats daft.


----------



## procreative (May 15, 2018)

By the way if I were a pop writer, would rather hire Pete Whitfield the guy behind Real Strings loops as he nails that Disco/Pop strings thing http://www.realstrings.com


----------



## pmcrockett (May 15, 2018)

Tfis said:


> 20+ articulations and only 9 keyswitches... wrf?


Pretty unfortunate if this is actually the case. That's how Session Strings 1 is, too, and it's an obvious interface shortcoming that you would think would have been on the short list of things to address in an update.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 15, 2018)

pmcrockett said:


> Pretty unfortunate if this is actually the case. That's how Session Strings 1 is, too, and it's an obvious interface shortcoming that you would think would have been on the short list of things to address in an update.


Does seem strange, but I don't think the library is aimed at the template building crowd.
I'm pretty sure they'll be a way around it using Logic's articulation system.

Session strings is one of those libraries I think sounds great one minute, not so much the next. I'm sure I'll get some use out of it though. Not sure if I'd put down £250 for it, but as part of Komplete 12, it'll be welcome.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (May 15, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> they give a very solid, playable and "raisiny" quality to the sound.


I don't know you, Sid Francis, but bless you for making my day that much brighter. I needed a high quality laugh, and you did indeed provide!


----------



## Sears Poncho (May 15, 2018)

fretti said:


> "The entire sample collection has been *remixed* for a contemporary sound. "
> "*Building* *on* the immensely popular SESSION STRINGS products, SESSION STRINGS 2 and SESSION STRINGS PRO 2 combine a *refreshed* *sound* with a newly designed, modern interface"
> Doesn't clearly state that it's the same sample set, but it sounds a little like it
> Could be interpreted in both ways imo



I have used SSP1 probably more than anyone here, maybe on the planet. I overdub real strings, it's great for that. To my ears, it sounds like a re-tooling of the old samples plus additional new material (or material that wasn't used in 1). It's thicker and there are more players, that's real obvious. Legatos are waaay better, even with the crappy demos. They still have the limited-vibrato sound, so I think that's a remnant of 1. But there are things that 2 can do that 1 cannot. the disco track (#9) has fast slurred runs that aren't possible with 1.

Glissandos sound much better, they are sampled now. They sound great actually. Stuff like shorts, scoops falls etc sound about the same. Demo #2 is the best one to listen to, I would call it a "similar sound with improvements". SSP1 couldn't even attempt a legato passage, SSP2 does it much better, it's still a thin small-vibrato sound but it works in context.

I watched the walkthrough, there are some nice new features. Overall this looks like a big step up from 1.


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> I have used SSP1 probably more than anyone here, maybe on the planet. I overdub real strings, it's great for that. To my ears, it sounds like a re-tooling of the old samples plus additional new material (or material that wasn't used in 1). It's thicker and there are more players, that's real obvious. Legatos are waaay better, even with the crappy demos. They still have the limited-vibrato sound, so I think that's a remnant of 1. But there are things that 2 can do that 1 cannot. the disco track (#9) has fast slurred runs that aren't possible with 1.
> 
> Glissandos sound much better, they are sampled now. They sound great actually. Stuff like shorts, scoops falls etc sound about the same. Demo #2 is the best one to listen to, I would call it a "similar sound with improvements". SSP1 couldn't even attempt a legato passage, SSP2 does it much better, it's still a thin small-vibrato sound but it works in context.
> 
> I watched the walkthrough, there are some nice new features. Overall this looks like a big step up from 1.



I appreciate this initial, balanced, and knowledgeable, 'early' comment to this NI release.
_I'm as far from a fanboy, as from being technically capable to critique, _ but NI consistently produces quality content, at 'affordable' cost. 
It will take some serious, trusted attack(s) to consider this release unworthy of Updating.


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2018)

procreative said:


> ....... Seems like the releases cut off very quickly and the rhythm generator is very robotic and lifeless in comparison to for instance The Orchestra.
> For a similar price would rather get Light & Sound Chamber Strings if I wanted something dry and small.



This would have been superior timing for L&S Chamber Strings Intro offer ....


----------



## constaneum (May 15, 2018)

i'm not that fond with the sound though.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 15, 2018)

Vita Et Musica said:


> I don't know you, Sid Francis, but bless you for making my day that much brighter. I needed a high quality laugh, and you did indeed provide!



Never contribute to forums as a non native speaker when you come home being tired from work  I corrected it now.


----------



## Arbee (May 15, 2018)

I've tried to get enthusiastic about Session Strings/Pro a few times and this new release does seem to be a step up. I settled on a blend of VSL Solo + Dimension Strings for a small studio string section in the end and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 15, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Does seem strange, but I don't think the library is aimed at the template building crowd.
> I'm pretty sure they'll be a way around it using Logic's articulation system.
> 
> Session strings is one of those libraries I think sounds great one minute, not so much the next. I'm sure I'll get some use out of it though. Not sure if I'd put down £250 for it, but as part of Komplete 12, it'll be welcome.


That will likely come as a new option in Symphony Series Strings 2 in 2020


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 15, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Never contribute to forums as a non native speaker when you come home being tired from work  I corrected it now.


Sometimes even contributing as a native speaker when tired can be a disaster too!

Trust me 

Update: See I wrote native not native speaker originally


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 16, 2018)

I'm getting pretty good results with session strings pro 1 to be honest. It's easy to use and does what it's indended to do. The 'modern' seating is way better for use in real 'songs' than traditional orchestral seating could ever be. You can use Violins of Section 3 and 4 layed out seperately together with all other instruments from section 1 and 2 to have a 5 piece string orchestra that surrounds your Lead Vocals and does not sit half a mile behind vocals and drums.

So actually I don't know what session strings pro 2 does significantly better. But we will see when there's the update of komplete ultimate.
...too sad they won't include insession shimmer shake strike...


----------



## Tfis (May 16, 2018)

pmcrockett said:


> Pretty unfortunate if this is actually the case. That's how Session Strings 1 is, too, and it's an obvious interface shortcoming that you would think would have been on the short list of things to address in an update.



I asked NI how to get more than the 9 keyswitches (some years ago, SS1), they told me, I'm the first person asking that question...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 16, 2018)

Certainly not enough to tempt me into upgrading Komplete, especially as I’ve already bought Thrill and the full versions of the symphonic series separately.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 16, 2018)

Tfis said:


> I asked NI how to get more than the 9 keyswitches (some years ago, SS1), they told me, I'm the first person asking that question...



That is absolutely likely, majority of people just load the articulations they need for a project, and that number apparently isn't more than 9 in great majority of cases (and if that's not enough, one can always load the same patch again and load other articulations in it)...

This is not a library for deep orchestral work, it's for more modern productions, which don't necessarily (or at all) flaunt a bazillion of articulations throughout a single piece...


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 16, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> That is absolutely likely, majority of people just load the articulations they need for a project, and that number apparently isn't more than 9 in great majority of cases (and if that's not enough, one can always load the same patch again and load other articulations in it)...
> 
> This is not a library for deep orchestral work, it's for more modern productions, which don't necessarily (or at all) flaunt a bazillion of articulations throughout a single piece...


Buy why?! 
If I can't send it through several mapping scripts, trigger multiple articulations simultaneously on my 3 tablet screens using 5 different apps, then it's not a Pro Tool! How will it pass the VI control legato threads?


----------



## jamwerks (May 16, 2018)

For custom ks'ing of all the arts, load multiple instances into Kontakt instrument banks, and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## procreative (May 16, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> For custom ks'ing of all the arts, load multiple instances into Kontakt instrument banks, and Bob's your uncle!



Or if you are in Logic, load the Multi with each instance on a separate midi channel and map the Articulation Set to the KS notes of all of them changing the channel where appropriate. Its what I do for Symphony Series.

This product has some nice features, the GUI is as usual elegant, the chord/phrase/voice split features are nice. Pity there is no Midi export (same goes for The Orchestra).

But the sound while "okay" for pop/dance/indie (strange to use the Coldplay ripoof as even that sounds nothing like real strings), is a little dated. Maybe its the programming, but the transitions sound a bit ropey.

Would be nice to have a proper walkthrough of the articulations rather than a feature tour but thats not the NI way.

Hopefully we'll get a "sample library dot caam" review from Mr Bodin?


----------



## Tfis (May 16, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Buy why?!


Maybe it's too difficult? I don't know.

NI should drop Kontakt and develop their own sample player.....uh wait...


----------



## blougui (May 16, 2018)

@fretti Thanx Fretti !


----------



## sostenuto (May 16, 2018)

Tough at my level of analysis, but site Walkthrough shows both Modern and Traditional choices.
Does your critique emanate from only the Modern selection or from serious review of Traditional as well ?


----------



## Sears Poncho (May 16, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Based on the same sample set as the original, if I read the site correctly?



I looked thoroughly at the site and the manual. Looks like legato, gliss and portamento are new. That's encouraging because all were weak. The rest seems to be repackaged, which is how the demo sounds.

I am not sure about the "22 strings" claim. The original SSP claimed to have "sections", but it was semantics and they didn't, same sample set. They also had "Motown", they still do but it's in the "colors" section. Motown was just eq, not a different sample set. The colors thing is probably pretty cool. They have it with the e-Instruments Upright piano and it's a nice tool. It goes into sound design territory, which would be very nice with strings.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 18, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> I am not sure about the "22 strings" claim


I guess it's the same as with SSP 1 but with a strange wy of counting. They sampled an 11 players ensemble in two seating configurations. in SSP 1 they counted 4 sections because every microphone position was one section. Notice though that section 4 was not only a more distant version of section 3 but also turned around in the stereo image.


----------



## Sears Poncho (May 18, 2018)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> I guess it's the same as with SSP 1 but with a strange wy of counting. They sampled an 11 players ensemble in two seating configurations. in SSP 1 they counted 4 sections because every microphone position was one section. Notice though that section 4 was not only a more distant version of section 3 but also turned around in the stereo image.


I've never had any success with combining sections at all. The violins will always be panned in the same position, and it doesn't make much of a difference. There's a "D" that's out of tune, and it's out of tune across the board. I don't use the ensemble patches. For section patches, it doesn't sound much different when combining sections, unfortunately.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 18, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> I've never had any success with combining sections at all. The violins will always be panned in the same position


I can't agree on that - what I hear is pretty much what they advertised:
The out of tune Note seems to be a hint that the seating configurations are indeed not recorded but mixed.


----------



## Sears Poncho (May 18, 2018)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> The out of tune Note seems to be a hint that the seating configurations are indeed not recorded but mixed.



Yes. For the benefit of those following the thread, here are 2 quick clips, legato and staccato. The first 10 seconds are one section, the second ten is the same thing with both sections.

To my ears, it doesn't sound like 2 different sections, even if it is the same players. It's too clean, no variations in intonation. It sounds a bit fuller, a bit more surface noise, it has a bit of depth perhaps. It's louder, loudness can account for some of that. But I am not hearing "wow, it's now twice the size".

Yes, I think it's the same samples with more mics. Either that or they hired robots as players. 

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/test-mp3.13466/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/test2-mp3.13467/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## procreative (May 18, 2018)

I can hear a difference in the Legato, but its subtle probably because the section sizes are small. Still does not blow me away, but then I am spoiled with Sable (or SCS for those newer owners).


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 18, 2018)

wait - that's the old one, isnt it? not the nue true legato samples?


----------



## Sears Poncho (May 18, 2018)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> wait - that's the old one, isnt it? not the nue true legato samples?


Correct, it's the old one.

I believe in "truth in advertising". AFAIK, SSP1 had 11 string players. At my gig on Sunday, we are having 11 string players. So, I'm a bit familiar with the sound  22 string players in a room would be a completely different sound. 11 players in Brandenburg, 22 is Tchaikovsky Serenade. I wish they would be forthright about this claim.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 16, 2018)

Will seriously appreciate some User updates after almost 60 days. 

I have, and use, older Session Strings Pro (K11U) and will go forward with new Pro 2 (Update) unless there are ongoing issues /complaints.


----------



## BezO (Aug 20, 2018)

It's been tough finding good demos on this. I'm using the SSP1 animator in a song at the moment. Only having access to the shorts reminded me to take another look at 2.

MIDI export would've been a nice addition.

I wish they had developed Session Horns Pro 2 1st though I'm not sure what additions I'd want other than more instrument/sound variety.


----------



## Wolf68 (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone who updated to Session Strings Pro 2 and can honestly recommend it?


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 27, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> Anyone who updated to Session Strings Pro 2 and can honestly recommend it?



How about now, 3 months later, and during the 50% off sale?


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 27, 2018)

Craig Allen said:


> How about now, 3 months later, and during the 50% off sale?


I will let you know later, I'm downloading it right now. I'm on slow DSL so it might be a month or two.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 27, 2018)

Here is info/a lil review about SSP2:

1. Those who regularly use SSP1 should like this, it's a nice update that makes SSP more "pro". I always thought the program was a bit on the amateurish side when comparing it to other programs, and it's pretty old now. SSP2 catches up and has some new features worth the $$. It doesn't feel like "The free program that comes with Komplete", it can stand on it's own, maybe for the first time. I will give e-Instruments credit, a lot of time must have gone into this. They didn't just slap a "2" on the cover, this was major work. 


2. Those who don't like the sound of SSP1 won't likely be swayed by SSP2, even though it's much better. It's still SSP, it still has a familiar sound. There is some new material but it's mainly a remixing of the old samples with 3 exceptions. Gliss, Portamento and Legato are new. Overall the focus is functionality, which of course will make any program better. But it's still in the SSP "league".



NEW STUFF:
Gliss and Portamento are new and they are very nice, especially port. I never used them in the past, I will now.
Legato is better. I think legato transitions were sampled, it's not a new legato patch altogether but it's better. Before, legato was kinda worthless. Now it's "usable". Legato takes a lil time to get used to. The more I play the more I can see the improvement.

The new mixer puts the "pro" into the product. The big focus of #2 is sound-shaping, there are so many ways now. It's bigger sounding. That's because of the new mixing abilities, but SSP1 sounded like a small group (which it is). SSP2 can sound like a mid-size "orchestra". I was very skeptical about this before I started messing with it, but it does sound pretty full with the proper settings. I have some upcoming projects that need a fuller sound and I would have been disappointed if it didn't come through. It does. 

Presets/Color. Lots of presets from "full" to "chamber" to synthy and mellotronish. Some are great, some are gimmicky. The "color" section takes it into sound design, one can do some weirdass stuff.  Overall very cool.

The new animator stuff all seems impressive. I'm not much of an animator type, I'm old school. Regardless, it seems to do all the tricks. There's a lot of material there, those who use this kinda stuff will probably like it a lot. 

The "old" patches sound a bit better, I'm not sure why. They play better, probably trimmed the samples etc. Cresc and dims sound great, I never really noticed that before.


Violas are the best section. They sound really good. Fiddles sound better than #1. Celli are still weak.

After playing SSP2 for several hours I pulled up 1. Yeah, 2 is much better.

NOT SO GOOD:

There is no "new car smell". For example, EZDrummer 2 is an entirely different product from EZ1. Not the case here, this is a revised version of 1. An excellent revision no doubt. Still, it won't take someone months to go through all the new stuff and get used to it, it will take hours.

Since it sounds much better now, the limited/lack of vibrato stands out even more. With the new legato, I was thinking "sing, baby, sing". No, not the case. It sounds good, it just sounds more like a "non-vibrato" patch. I would love them to go back and do one more "legato with vibrato" session, but I assume that would cost real $$. Still, it would make the product comparable with other libraries out there.

It's not emotional-sounding. SSP owners probably know that. It's gonna be hard to pull off the 2nd mvmt of Elgar Serenade, but it wasn't meant for that. Still, it times one wants a lil emotion in their samples. 

The animator stuff only works in ensemble mode. Probably doesn't matter. 



IN CONCLUSION:

There's a lot of competition now, with CSS etc. The new Spitfire Studio Strings for sure, I almost purchased that instead of SSP2. I came real real close, basically "let's flip a coin" close. And there was no BF discount for current owners (there should have been), so $150 is nothing to sneeze at when Spitfire Studio is going for $199 and CSS is on sale etc. I thought long and hard before pulling the trigger. Overall, no regrets. I just hope that E-Instruments is more pro-active with updates (aka "free" updates) in the future, and SSP2 is crying out for at least one "legato vibrato" patch.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you for the review, you mentioned exactly the points I wanted to know as a regular user/stacker of SS1.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 2, 2018)

In case anyone is interested, a few more thoughts (and a sound clip) after spending a lot of time with this:

I have a 5 octave keyboard. The keyswitches are super easy and quick to move anywhere. Love this feature.

Loads faster than 1.

Overall, the whole "preset" thing is a bit gimmick-y. It's a lot of the same, many are "sound like 1920s radio" with just different titles. But a few are good, and they can give you some good ideas as to how to use the mixer. 

There are 9 slots for articulations (SSP1 had 6).

The animator stuff: If one is into this sort of thing, they will probably love it. I will never use it. I'm not adverse to such things, I like EZKeys etc. It just isn't how I work with strings, being a string player. But it can do some fancy tricks, waaaaaay fancier than 1. Different league, it's probably the selling point for those users. 

Sound quality over all is better. Some areas better than others, but overall it just sounds 10% better and less plastic-y.

The best improvement IMO is any type of "slides". They can sound really good, used at the right time. Check out the attachment, I have some bass/celli/viola/vln slides of all sorts on it.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/slidesm-mp3.16833/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://www.vi-control.net/community/attachments/slidesm-mp3.16833/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you Sears Poncho. I love the basic sound of the violas. But can the legato be treated in any way? Sounds like no legato at all somehow...


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 2, 2018)

Sid, here is the vla. legato patch, played with some of the presets. I didn't use any dynamics (mod wheel). As you can here, some of the first "presets" are good then it gets into silly stuff. But it's all unedited. I think when it gets a lil faster you'll here the legato, SSP1 couldn't really do the faster stuff. Excuse my keyboard playing. 

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/vla-legatom-mp3.16836/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 2, 2018)

Thats so wonderfull that you took the time. Vlas sound great and legato also sounds great in the first two presets. Thats a good reason to update! So I will do...


----------



## Leslie Sanford (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi Sears Poncho, thanks so much for these SSP2 posts. They're very informative.​


Sears Poncho said:


> There are 9 slots for articulations (SSP1 had 6).



Can you confirm that they removed the individual bow stroke articulations, e.g. "Stacc. Up"?

On some occasions, I found those articulations useful.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi Leslie, they did. Here's a screenshot. Let me know if there is anything you'd like to hear as far as articulations etc.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 2, 2018)

Here's one more clip. SSP has a "one key chord" function. It works with all the artics. Some pretty cool sounds. At the end is a bit of the phrase animator. Keep in mind that for all this stuff, I am doing the bare minimum on the keyboard.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/big-chord-thingym-mp3.16846/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## ScoreFace (Dec 6, 2018)

I have SSP2, but I have to say that I‘m not really happy - the sound is pretty much the same and the animator is weak compared to other libs. 

Yes, there are a few things evolved, like the legato. But I personally think it would have been better to develop something new, record new material and so. I‘m afraid I have to look for another studio string lib - this one is just too clean and liveless to me.


----------



## bigisland (Jan 4, 2019)

ScoreFace said:


> I have SSP2, but I have to say that I‘m not really happy - the sound is pretty much the same and the animator is weak compared to other libs.
> 
> Yes, there are a few things evolved, like the legato. But I personally think it would have been better to develop something new, record new material and so. I‘m afraid I have to look for another studio string lib - this one is just too clean and liveless to me.





What other animators do you have in mind?


----------



## ScoreFace (Jan 5, 2019)

bigisland said:


> What other animators do you have in mind?



I‘m mainly thinking about The Orchestra, when it comes to innovative animators. They have developed a concept with several individual arpeggiators that work together to perform totally realistic string arrangements.

I couln‘t believe that this is even possible now, but if you only play a minor chord with three notes, their animator performs a full and naturalistic string arrangement. Sometimes with repetitive notes as basic rhythms, sometimes with several arpeggios, always combined with a separate bass line in cellos and basses. It is really cool!

It is orchestral sound though (containing complete orch arrangements, too), not studio strings. As far as I know, there is no lib offering such a great and rich animator for studio strings yet.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 5, 2019)

The animator of "The orchestra" is next gen. Even I who does NOT use ostinato patterns in his music were tempted to buy it if the black friday deal had been good enough. I think I never heard any other arpeggiater that good


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 5, 2019)

The SSP2 animator is extremely advanced. My only complaint is that the keyswitches aren't movable (like they are with the rest of the program). But it can do some cool tricks with quickly switching articulations. The effects like "color" and delay can be automated. 

Here's a simple clip I did with SSP2 animator:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/animademom-mp3.17659/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Phil Harmony (Jan 8, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> The animator of "The orchestra" is next gen. Even I who does NOT use ostinato patterns in his music were tempted to buy it if the black friday deal had been good enough. I think I never heard any other arpeggiater that good



Yes, that is my opinion, too! These ostinato patterns are sounding incredibly good and realistic, and they are so easy playable. I never had the feeling to "cheat" when using them, it is just like an assistant helping me to save time. I'm really impressed how good these ostinatos and animated presets are programmed, it is so inspiring to load them and to play around with it!

When I compose, I often start experimenting with The Orchestra, just because it is so easy to sketch music with it. Later, I optimize things and layer a few sounds with other libraries.

Too bad that there is no midi import option, that would help making thinks even easier!


----------



## MistaComposa (Jan 8, 2019)

To be honest - SSP2 is not that bad, but SSP1 wasn´t bad either. I don´t like them in an orchestral context - but in pop productions they get the job done. What is really frustrating is the fact, that it´s basically SSP1 with a few improvements here and there. And I don´t see myself paying for the same product twice! 

Regarding the animator I can say: The Orchestra is interesting.  I own it and I can tell, that I don´t like the included instruments on their own. But put five of them together in the animator and somehow you get a pretty satisfying result. And therefore I use The Orchestra for sketching most of the time. And on some occasions I just keep it in the arrangement as a layer, because it provides a rough and full sound that adds a ton of energy. 

Another thing I like for sketching is Sonokinetic stuff (e.g. Capriccio). My only complaint here is, that it´s phrase based and therefore not very flexible. Oh yeah - and their libraries have a very specific sound that doesn´t fit in most of my productions. But as a sketching tool their products are good too


----------



## ScoreFace (Jan 9, 2019)

Phil Harmony said:


> Yes, that is my opinion, too! These ostinato patterns are sounding incredibly good and realistic, and they are so easy playable. I never had the feeling to "cheat" when using them, it is just like an assistant helping me to save time. I'm really impressed how good these ostinatos and animated presets are programmed, it is so inspiring to load them and to play around with it!
> 
> When I compose, I often start experimenting with The Orchestra, just because it is so easy to sketch music with it. Later, I optimize things and layer a few sounds with other libraries.
> 
> Too bad that there is no midi import option, that would help making thinks even easier!



+1 for Midi Import - this would be so awesome!

I really like the instruments of The Orchestra very much, The sound is somehow raw and extra strong, which I‘m missing in most other orchestral libs. My favorites are Strings, especially Violin 2 which sounds very realistic, but some of the brass is cool as well, really strong and big. Woodwinds are a little weak, but there are a few brilliant sounds, too, for example the contrabassoon staccato is incredible, I always layer my low brass staccs with it as it adds a bold and raw feeling which I love!


----------



## Phil Harmony (Jan 11, 2019)

ScoreFace said:


> +1 for Midi Import - this would be so awesome!
> 
> I really like the instruments of The Orchestra very much, The sound is somehow raw and extra strong, which I‘m missing in most other orchestral libs. My favorites are Strings, especially Violin 2 which sounds very realistic, but some of the brass is cool as well, really strong and big. Woodwinds are a little weak, but there are a few brilliant sounds, too, for example the contrabassoon staccato is incredible, I always layer my low brass staccs with it as it adds a bold and raw feeling which I love!



Yes - I think it sounds especially brilliant when you are going for a more modern and hybrid style. It blends fantastically with hybrid stuff and it has a great sound when you use full and bold arrangements. I saw "the Orchestra Trailer" in youtube and I immediately bought it, just because the music in there sounded fantastic and powerful out of the box, like a main theme for an Avengers movie! 

When using TO, I noticed it has indeed a few weak sounds (like clarinet marcato or oboe sustain), but the strings, brass and choir sound very powerful and dynamic, ideal for modern scoring. When I try to sound like John Williams, I use the more symphonic sounding libs like the Berlin series. So for me, it depends on what overall sound you want: TO is my to go lib when I need a strong and full orchestral sound.


----------

